# January 2021 POTM Nominations



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 1, 2021)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for 12 months.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2020 nominations
Both the winning photographer and the member submitting it will get a TPF POTM decal that can be used on any smooth, hard surface such as an auto window, Ipad, clipboard, etc.

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of the contest as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer. Photo should not have been posted in any month/year prior.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) While Snowbear may like bacon and sausage, I LOVE pizza!

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 8, 2021)

This one by @jcdeboever posted here: Pixmedic's Photo Contest XIX "Our Fuzzy Friends" | ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 9, 2021)

Bump


----------



## fishing4sanity (Jan 9, 2021)

@gnagel Photo #1 from Orland Grassland


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 10, 2021)

Sunday morning sunrise surprise by MSnowy


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 12, 2021)

Another fantastic shot - Night Crawler by @MSnowy 

Night crawler


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 13, 2021)

Bison captured on film by @Peeb 
Bison captured on film


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 13, 2021)

búðakirkja - the black church by @nokk 
búðakirkja - the black church


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 13, 2021)

Burros, image 2689 by @willard3 
Burros


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 17, 2021)

Bump


----------



## terri (Jan 18, 2021)

From the thread B&W Challenge Without Black, by Photo Lady:


----------



## Space Face (Jan 19, 2021)

Awe, it's gonna be another difficult month to choose.   Some brilliant stuff nominated already.


----------



## gk fotografie (Jan 20, 2021)

Cathedral by @photoflyer in _B&W Challenge: DOORS _


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 22, 2021)

Pre-weekend bump!


----------



## terri (Jan 22, 2021)

Artist's Pride by Tuna:


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Jan 24, 2021)

*Rockabilly Guitar*
6eneral Gallery' started by Space Face, Wednesday at 9:40 AM







This should be here. Why wasn't it?


----------



## LightSpeed666 (Jan 24, 2021)

*Smoky Sunset 2*
Post New Thread
Discussion in 'Landscape & Cityscape' started by stapo49, Jan 11, 2021.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 29, 2021)

Bump for the weekend!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 31, 2021)

Get 'em in, folks. Last call!


----------



## terri (Jan 31, 2021)

And the Fog Just Rolled On In, by @bulldurham :


----------

